# are there any backdoor/hacks/secret buttons on the R15?



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

are there any backdoor/hacks/secret buttons on the R15?

Thanks!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The most important button....the red one behind the card access door. :grin:


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> The most important button....the red one behind the card access door. :grin:


explain?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

He was being funny  It's used to reset the ox when it locks up. WHich for some is often.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats "trying" to be funny.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

kathymoore said:


> are there any backdoor/hacks/secret buttons on the R15?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd be happy if they could get the regular buttons and processes to work correctly!:nono2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I wonder if Earl heard anything about this ?

It seems some really want the 30 second skip. I would prefer the time and counter being in the bottom corner like (SPS9S) if I had a choice of one.


----------

